
Show HN: Express/discover opinions (More info in the comments) - everrmore
https://ratesome.com
======
everrmore
Forgot to mention that the overall opinion can be 0 (neutral) too.

[https://ratesome.com/topic/Naruto](https://ratesome.com/topic/Naruto)

15 opinions currently, and the overall opinion is 0.

------
everrmore
Hi everyone,

This is not my first attempt to show my product to HN's audience, the previous
ones were off the mark, hopefully that's because I hadn't provided any details
about it. This time I will.

Ratesome is a mixture of an Q&A platform and a message board. But I like to
call it 'Search engine for opinions'. Here are some examples of what it is and
how it actually works:

[https://ratesome.com/topic/Buying-a-used-2006-Nissan-
Maxima-...](https://ratesome.com/topic/Buying-a-used-2006-Nissan-
Maxima-3-5-SL)

A person who wants to buy a used car created this topic asking for opinions...
The overall opinion right now is -12 (negative), based on 37 opinions, meaning
that people think that's not a great idea to buy the car considering the
details provided by the asker.

 __*A newly created topic starts with 0. A positive opinion gives +1, a
negative opinion gives -1.

Other topics of this kind:

[https://ratesome.com/topic/Replacing-2012-Macbook-Pro-
with-2...](https://ratesome.com/topic/Replacing-2012-Macbook-Pro-
with-2017-Macbook-Air) [https://ratesome.com/topic/Check-these-winter-
boots-](https://ratesome.com/topic/Check-these-winter-boots-)
[https://ratesome.com/topic/name-Ariel-for-a-
girl](https://ratesome.com/topic/name-Ariel-for-a-girl)

Here is a different kind of topics, the above mentioned topics are all about
something personal of a topic-starter, these ones are of a more general
nature:

[https://ratesome.com/topic/Bitcoin](https://ratesome.com/topic/Bitcoin)
[https://ratesome.com/topic/Online-dating](https://ratesome.com/topic/Online-
dating) [https://ratesome.com/topic/Pizza](https://ratesome.com/topic/Pizza)
[https://ratesome.com/topic/Morgan-Freeman](https://ratesome.com/topic/Morgan-
Freeman) [https://ratesome.com/topic/rainy-
day](https://ratesome.com/topic/rainy-day)

It can give you an idea of what people think on this or that at a glance, no
need to read through a countless number of comments.

But as an addition, all topics have a comments section for discussions as
well.

That's basically it.

I really hope for your feedback/questions. Thanks.

